# injector question



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've never worked with fuel injectors and was wondering when your replacing injectors, can you just take the fuel line off and put it on the new injector? Is there any type of bleeding or something that needs to be done, or can you just swap the fuel line and go?
Im replacing the injectors on my 87 5000cs TQ.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: injector question (abcd123)*

You can just swap the fuel line and go. It will be pressurized and bled in no-time.


----------

